# Outlook 2000 send button



## beamusin (Jan 17, 2003)

I have beem unable to find the send button in Outlook, I have uninstalled and reinstalled office 2000, but still cannot find the outlook button. I have outlook express 6 and it works ok. I have looked in a number of places and have tried the format bar as one of the solutions. Thanks very much!


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Right click on main menu bar at the top ( grey bit ) and select customise, then in the Commands tab select the Standard menu, then look for the "send and receive" button on the commands tab, drag this up to top of sreen ( menu bar ) and drop in place.

Let me know if this works?


----------



## manualshift (Sep 11, 2003)

BEAMUSIN AND IBM37: New to the site. I am having the same problem. My outlook 2000 has no send button. I tried the suggestion above. There is no send button under the commands tab. I also tried looking under every tab on the menu bar. My outlook express works fine, but I need the options the Outlook 2000 has. Do you have any other suggestions to where the send buttom may be ?


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

is this missing from the actual email message??
if so as I first suggested... Commands tab - standard - add the Send button.. I admit i am using outlook 98,, sure it will be the same foryou ??


----------



## manualshift (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. 

Yes, I open Outlook. Everything looks normal. I hit the "new" button to type and e-mail. That brings up the "untitled message"window. I can put e-mail names in the "to", "cc" , and the "Bcc". I can type the email, I can attach an attachment. But there is no "send" button. I tired looking under every tab at the top of the screen and found nothing about a send button. I looked in the "help" and asked the office assistant. Still I can not find how to get the send button. I tried your suggestions also but still no send button. 

I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I must be missing something somewhere but I don't know where or what. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

View>Toolbars

Is is set to "Standard"?


----------



## manualshift (Sep 11, 2003)

Wet Chicken, 

Yes the toolbar is set to standard. I have even tried to customize it but there is no send button anywhere.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Is it possible for you to take a screen shot of your menu?

Have you installed all of the new service packs?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Tools>Send/Recieve.

Also, you should be able to send mail via Word.

When you post the picture of your toolbar I will show you where the send button is hiding. Sometimes they are a bit shy


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

In know you have 2002 but if you poke around you might find a way to do this too. You must be using Outlook 2003 to use _this_ procedure:

1.	Open the document you want to send. 
2.	On the *File* menu, point to *Send To*, and then click *Mail Recipient*. 
3.	In the *To* and *Cc* boxes, enter recipient names separated by semicolons.

By default, the file's name appears in the Subject box. If you want, you can type your own subject name.
4.	Type an introduction in the *Introduction* box. For example, in your introduction you might provide review instructions for the recipients. 
5.	Click *Send a Copy*.


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

Try this....click New Mail Message>when the new window opens>Tools>Customize>make sure you have Standard, Formatting and Menu Bar checked>close. If those are checked>click Reset...>Okay.

If that doesn't work, did you do a customized install? You could try putting in your Office cd and when the menu comes up you can choose Repair or Restore.


----------



## beamusin (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your help, I went into windows update and downloaded some updates and lo and behold alll the problems were solved. I had scanned for errors, everything was ok. Which one solved the problem is beyond me, but knowing there are people out there who assist was a big mind help. thanks again.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by beamusin:_
> *Thank you for your help, I went into windows update and downloaded some updates and lo and behold alll the problems were solved. *


Imagine that 

We are glad that we were able to help you Beamusin.

We hope to see you again soon. Have a great day


----------

